# Lycan Venom's 45 low carb & high protein Meal Plan Recipes geared toward Ketosis



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2017)

Here are some amazing recipes for low carb, low fat and high protein meal planning geared to get your body into ketosis. A little bit of Mexican, Italian and Asian flare. Make your own substitutions to fit your diet plan, but these are great custom made recipes for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Enjoy,

Lycan Venom


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oIml95xgkuViVRNkPhxUQjxRE7QnkIEE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UHNblzQmiKrMn6l-PQ1kV4e95tKjbWdZ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A8P_VaFft8N5_1QtFAgtL1MuEQJEca8S/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CEOu3C5t3xzPPsD4V3Uyqo22SMTOlx1T/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14yRb8jzux90l0T2nnXxIIHU9LLWIyyNa/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QgBAiO6cG_K5cv3qkes4EXBO0oGCgyBR/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cNW_TI2bo2d4vpBPnsFf86g_SAFGCFsF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qeInwszIX1f2SyRGV1e2yLhGMNTgmNdG/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/108gZKsKo00EmLjOTW6oeYGDzRxmMV-2_/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KhK9qNmho42d6uLHnT-Yv4i4IXbIvEYn/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aGp6l-I-sMW24XSMe5er48XXeNxtf5Ag/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A_P1lg8HLB0ZB3Fe1e-rhVpuA8XlwNyP/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eGv5D0o9S8E8JntcYQ4J4_A0nku0u33X/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OK0mZJJLlioCb1W6kezRhzpM3bfUV6rz/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iAvX-TOQ03Ywv3iaVjDmH4ujkpSAfA09/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cu7_QkNN42EA6BIMnQznjARfQwk4Rzb/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZcLiQIwOhVp_6o0tYXcWeNuIa8t0BzZC/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XsAlrJFQl4XmJuPMqYenffgbFfKi3jpo/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tJIaqJcgwAoClB44-uTQwte-fIMxOOZJ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DG3yIMq2V5wvF7r0IWpANpxoe3c3HxW9/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17W4Yr1subAzn9Ta2XCA4H8QgrtyDJc1d/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VAJCDgPlrhlulzJbZZIijpIcePY3HMze/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1401_aN0iknlon7tFZjMJ29-rMB1Pb0Cv/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QywaA_q0bTFnCOL1seMHOCx8abO1bueT/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QHOMWNkpcMihcjQfGDCvV79hSq4D40L9/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1k34WidugdFZpy1-uGgVyrSre-_WJygNF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j0IAhrmgPetZVcyp4VobQvt383EI74-u/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NrYdgeukL29Y0QACjyHF7NXMS_Xn_Y2J/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1D16OJRmx_IrFevp-e_oHnDiBpKs_-fjB/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TOwYOplo7no1NeGYfEl9tk1P9ONNDgGd/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Oktm9jpStjI-KfPrXZYRTGOpltI4v1dx/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CkVu5DIEtrzYLpDvsQp9nI-GNFkFBFWH/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EsmtKxWEtKss4McPJKiI1YPPFNbRyc78/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eIQpbc7yyltqDp5lGf0ykeHBlgi-MWtB/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ioK8coXD2PKixkEDU896CpqqMKRS1OEg/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uuBS1itA9BP0y_m5Mk0mxlxDv79OWMtW/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16MKA79fJE3PNcLw28-rkWYauf91590Ed/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CsJAhLR7W3fHzKhSx6yCFayoaPM85s-l/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cV9nKWj91XmDhoLJZf9qkUDck7C_ZnSF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rDzJ5dAjUoDTfrwKulFhU1hfIggXgnIf/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rHnJeiu2p2DuDWGrw3huF8w6yGbDoyfE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15qZS5GePBRruX8Vwf4XCtv3bTrLpsTf4/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19jh1LduGk1PrtOe12MoMqEokD1g8LM_L/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PuDracrOVyuIcWp3xuYaqJ6XlH0N0fQI/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1b1ON0HuqEAi4BwCR5Had4ip-LxZTtX5b/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Sully (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice. I’m gonna try some of these out.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 8, 2017)

Let me know what you think after you do. Im sure there are professional chefs out there that make gourmet meal preps but this comes close to some of the best meals that you will nit get tired of and each recipe is 4 to 6 servings! So pick oit a few and you are good for a week. You are not stuck eating tuna or blan chicken with biring rice and veggies. This stuff right here has flavor and provides enough macros.


----------



## striffe (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for posting. I will need them next year!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2017)

I might try the easy cashew chicken. Thanks.


----------

